# Continuum working with the Lumia 830



## djamol (Aug 4, 2016)

"They say it's not possible to enable on a 830"
pic.twitter.com/59M1yOPT42

Source:-
https://twitter.com/gus33000/status/761121236105560068


----------



## dxdy (Aug 4, 2016)

yep but not stable...


----------



## djamol (Aug 4, 2016)

dxdy said:


> yep but not stable...

Click to collapse



Yup, because it's also private hack


----------



## Y2000 (Aug 4, 2016)

Why he not post a tutorial showing how-to, but warning the risk?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 4, 2016)

cause its not just simply editing some reg keys


----------



## djamol (Aug 5, 2016)

Y2000 said:


> Why he not post a tutorial showing how-to, but warning the risk?

Click to collapse



Yes, It's not only registry tweak.
Because He played with some private/unleaked stuff.
So why he is not going to publish anything upon that.


----------



## Y2000 (Aug 5, 2016)

This "private stuffs" is drivers or apps from Microsoft? He can tell how to take this apps or drivers.
I hope he release the needed stuff to make continuum work on weak/old Lumias. I really need test this hack. XD
I use a Lumia 640 XL.  (Sorry for my bad english...)

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------

This "private stuffs" is drivers or apps from Microsoft? He can tell how to take this apps or drivers.
I hope he release the needed stuff to make continuum work on weak/old Lumias. I really need test this hack. XD
I use a Lumia 640 XL.  (Sorry for my bad english...)


----------



## djtonka (Aug 5, 2016)

also Windows 10 Enterprise, not Big Bad Bollocks aka Windows 10


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 5, 2016)

djtonka said:


> also Windows 10 Enterprise, not Big Bad Bollocks aka Windows 10

Click to collapse



I don't understand, what's W10 Enterprise got to do with this? Could you elaborate, please?


----------



## raghulive (Aug 5, 2016)

djtonka said:


> also Windows 10 Enterprise, not Big Bad Bollocks aka Windows 10

Click to collapse



getting Windows 10 mobile Enterprise is not a problem(just google it),what the "private stuff " is the mystery here


----------



## pierrottls31 (Aug 26, 2016)

djamol said:


> "They say it's not possible to enable on a 830"
> pic.twitter.com/59M1yOPT42
> 
> Source:-
> https://twitter.com/gus33000/status/761121236105560068

Click to collapse



I talk to that french guy Gus, he told me the same... : "I cant tell you how to do it, i use special MS tool...".

Sounds like BS to me..... I'm sure if he had the right solution he would have told us.

Please, if you get any lead on how to do it,  let us know  (I already tried registry hack and other whitout success  

Cheer


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 26, 2016)

gus isnt talking bull****


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 26, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> I talk to that french guy Gus, he told me the same... : "I cant tell you how to do it, i use special MS tool...".
> 
> Sounds like BS to me..... I'm sure if he had the right solution he would have told us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drop me a message when you realize that I can't risk breaking a Non-disclosure agreement with Microsoft, without having some sanctions being put in place.
The stuff I used is under *NDA* which means I'm not allowed to share any of it. Take it or not, that's how it is. And obviously no registry hack will work, I already said multiple time there isn't a single registry tweak to do to get continuum really.


----------



## snickler (Aug 26, 2016)

As @gus33000 stated,

He's not allowed to share publicly how he did it, so instead of getting angry at the fact that you can't use it personally, be happy knowing that it is possible while stopping the childish comments. Let's keep it clean in here.

Regards,
snickler.


----------



## T4ufik_Hidayat (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, if it's really can not publish in here (public), why you give us some leak in twitter? only for tell to us that continuum will working too in some mid-low device? just for inform to us? only for an 'information' ? so, if not. please don't tell to us for before and some people will didn't make that think as a new hope to make continuum running in their device.


----------



## snickler (Aug 30, 2016)

T4ufik_Hidayat said:


> Well, if it's really can not publish in here (public), why you give us some leak in twitter? only for tell to us that continuum will working too in some mid-low device? just for inform to us? only for an 'information' ? so, if not. please don't tell to us for before and some people will didn't make that think as a new hope to make continuum running in their device.

Click to collapse



Just because something is teased on twitter, doesn't automatically mean that it HAS to be shown as an implementation. The originator wasn't the one who created this thread. As I said before, there's no need to go up in arms over the fact that there's a video showing it, but nothing that everyone can use for the reasons that were specified.


----------



## pierrottls31 (Aug 30, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Drop me a message when you realize that I can't risk breaking a Non-disclosure agreement with Microsoft, without having some sanctions being put in place.
> The stuff I used is under *NDA* which means I'm not allowed to share any of it. Take it or not, that's how it is. And obviously no registry hack will work, I already said multiple time there isn't a single registry tweak to do to get continuum really.

Click to collapse



Sorry dude, I didn't mean to be rude or something, it is just I'm working with Microsoft and never get something like a NDA........... Sound weird, even if you are from their dev team....

Anyway, anger was not direct to you but to MS, I bought a 640XL less than a year ago and discover I will have no USB host, no Continuum etc... so, please and again, Apologies from me.

Also, please understand it is weird braging around you did it... teasing people then say you cannot do anything about it, please understand it is frustrating...
Anyway, if at some point you want to release any kind of software/Apps using this workaround, please let me know, I can sponsor you if you need....

Cheers


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 30, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> Sorry dude, I didn't mean to be rude or something, it is just I'm working with Microsoft and never get something like a NDA........... Sound weird, even if you are from their dev team....
> 
> Anyway, anger was not direct to you but to MS, I bought a 640XL less than a year ago and discover I will have no USB host, no Continuum etc... so, please and again, Apologies from me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't meant to be rude at you, but after all peoples asking for it this is kind of tiring me.
I originally didn't meant to make that public at all, kind of regret tweeting about it too, but I wanted to post about it just to show that it's possible. Didn't thought that peoples would have wanted instructions on how to do it at all. I'll try to look *if* I can find a way to disclose that, but I doubt I'll get a green light on this. Also about the NDA, you should have gotten a NDA when you're hired (depending on the job), or the NDA can come as part of joining a Partner Specific Program too. And there's also a big reason on why Continuum isn't out for older devices. Miracast support on older hardware isn't great at all, even on newer hardware. The overall experience is much better if you can get wired video output, hence why you find continuum on only USB type C devices.


----------



## pierrottls31 (Aug 30, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> . I'll try to look *if* I can find a way to disclose that, but I doubt I'll get a green light on this. .

Click to collapse



I looked at your projects and you seems to be a good and smart dev... I'm sure you'll figured something out


----------



## snickler (Aug 30, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> And there's also a big reason on why Continuum isn't out for older devices. Miracast support on older hardware isn't great at all, even on newer hardware. The overall experience is much better if you can get wired video output, hence why you find continuum on only USB type C devices.

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^. Continuum on these older devices don't support remote input also, so you'll have to hope to god that you have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, or you have to do all of your typing and mouse scrolling from your phone.


----------



## nishasharma (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't worry you can surely use Continuum  on your lumia but for this you have to undergo through updates which are given in Nokia Lumia 830 Manual- guideusermanual.com/product-name-lumia-830-manual&po=672423&lang=English. After this it will enable on lumia 830 successfully.


----------



## roshandes (May 16, 2017)

have anyone tried this?

http://www.windowslatest.com/2016/12/02/enable-continuum-support-lumia-phone/


----------

